# pic of my mixed cichlid tank



## crash2673 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## crash2673 (Feb 8, 2012)

this is a fresh water tank and inside this tank i have ......red nyeri, blue dolphin, ilangi, yellow lab, red empress, giraffe, peacocks, a duboisi, a kenyi and a firecracker red moliro. im doing a study to see what kind of cichlids can live together.


----------



## crash2673 (Feb 8, 2012)

crash2673 said:


>


also i have a video posted that you can watch,thnks...hit me back and tell me what you think


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Most people on this site try to make their tanks look as natural as possible. If you like it thats all that matters. I saw a Cichlid tank on eBay the other day that was full of resin coral, its certainly different. :thumb:


----------



## JSI (Feb 27, 2007)

whoa, thats some bright colours.


----------



## crash2673 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sub-Mariner said:


> Most people on this site try to make their tanks look as natural as possible. If you like it thats all that matters. I saw a Cichlid tank on eBay the other day that was full of resin coral, its certainly different. :thumb:


 yeah i had my tank with nothing but rocks and sand /shell mix but ever since *** changed it and added color to the tank the fish are displaying much brighter and beautiful colors.and thats what im after,fish are kinda like people..every now and then change is good. :thumb:


----------

